# my ebay plug. Selling my 32.9Grams of scrap!



## GoldenRandall (Apr 19, 2008)

I had some old computer parts and I decided to get the gold from them.

32.9 Grams of mostly fingers that I cut so its mostly gold. Plus I had a old Razor gaming mouse that is gold plated and some pins. 

somebody bid $1 so its going to sell. theres no reserve. please check it out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180234392614&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## banjags (Apr 20, 2008)

not to be the bearer or bad news but that will probably not sell for more than the current bid. 1 ounce of fingers is at best only worth about $5... Now if you had a pound you would make some good money.


----------



## GoldenRandall (Apr 20, 2008)

I really wasnt trying to make alot of $, Thats just all the scrap gold I had lying around. Not worth my time to refine it. Its up to $5.50 already. Now its at $11.50 now its at $17.50.

I dont understand why nobody is bidding on the pure nuggets, while a few people have bid on the scrap. 

Also Im selling 1 Gram of Natural gold nuggets that I dont want anymore, I just bought it out of curiosity. Its also at $1 and I will sell it for less than spot price if I have to. please bid on that as well, dont wanna lose over $30 on that.


----------



## GoldenRandall (Apr 21, 2008)

The gold scrap sold for $26.99. I hope this guy pays up!


----------



## banjags (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW. good job.now maybe I will see if I can sell an ounce of fingers for almost $30.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 21, 2008)

That's crazy. The price to the buyer is about $500 per pound.


----------



## warrendya (Jun 20, 2008)

I just dumped my first ounce of fingers and headers in AP a couple of days ago and just now read this thread. Makes me wonder if all this chem lab stuff is the crazy way to get gold. I could have been a quarter of the way to a nice shiny 1/10 oz eagle...

NAH! How else could a bored middle aged engineer have this much fun!


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 20, 2008)

If i had to buy it, i wouldn't buy it for more than 3$. Cause there is less than 150 mlgr of gold in this bucket.

Btw. I have the same Tanita model.


----------

